# LieblingsGames?!

## DrAgOnTuX

Welches sind eure Lieblingsgames die über die original (kein overlay oder was auch immer) GentooPortage verfügbar sind?

----------

## Lenz

```
games-roguelike/nethack

games-roguelike/slashem

games-arcade/frozen-bubble

games-action/0verkill

kde-base/kpat
```

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

ich spiel eigentlich nur ksudoku

----------

## misterjack

```
games-fps/enemy-territory
```

----------

## Steve_Mac_G

games-strategy/x2 ....

(www.egosoft.com)

The X Universe rules the Reality  :Smile: 

MfG SMG

----------

## floschuh85

bzflag rockt

----------

## return13

wesnoth wurde noch nicht genannt

----------

## Vaarsuvius

supertux  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh ja wesnoth ist toll!

Und es eignet sich auch um mit mehreren Spielern an einem Rechner zu spielen. Schade das solche Multiplayer-Spiele ein wenig aussterben. Denn eigentlich sind es die schönsten...

Für Lemming-Fans empfehle ich:

games-puzzle/pingus

Mit der ScummVM und Dosbox lassen sich aber auch noch sehr viele Spiele finden.

Manche sind auch Freeware.

Andere stecken in einer "Grauzone" wie Abandonware-Spiele die man auf Seiten wie abandonia Punkt Com runterladen kann. ;)

Emulatoren von "aktuellen" Videospielkonsolen stehe ich mittlerweile eher skeptisch gegenüber...

----------

## Thargor

```
# eix -e games-fps/enemy-territory-truecombat

[I] games-fps/enemy-territory-truecombat

     Available versions:  0.48 0.49 (~)0.49-r1

     Installed versions:  0.49-r1(18:14:30 28.01.2007)(-dedicated opengl)

     Homepage:            http://truecombat.com/

     Description:         Enemy Territory True Combat - a team-based realism modification
```

So eine Art Counterstrike, realisiert als Mod für Enemy Territory und ziemlich realistisch (im Vergleich zu anderen Shootern).

----------

## b3cks

FooBillard   :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

Ab und an immer mal wieder eine Runde Monsterz, aber meistens spiele ich eh an der Daddelbox (GoW rules  :Smile:  ).

----------

## slick

games-arcade/ppracer (schickere Variante von Tuxracer)

----------

## forrestfunk81

games-fps/alienarena

ist zwar nicht im Portage, aber ein ebuild gibts dafür.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Oh ja wesnoth ist toll!
> 
> Für Lemming-Fans empfehle ich:
> 
> games-puzzle/pingus
> ...

 

Gibt es da noch mehr außer dem Tutorial?

Wie schaut es mit supertux aus?

Geht es da noch weiter?

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es da noch mehr außer dem Tutorial?
> 
> Wie schaut es mit supertux aus?
> ...

 

Zu Pingus: Leider sind immer noch "nur" die Tutorial-Levels erreichbar und Stabel. Aber wenn man ins FAQ schaut:

 *Quote:*   

> Foreword: Every level that isn't reachable via the GUI in Pingus is unsupported and might be completely broken. If you want to try them you are on your own.
> 
> Besides the 22 tested and cleaned up levels of the first island that come with Pingus. There are also around 120 levels that might be playable and another 100 levels that are incomplete at the moment. These levels can be found in the data/levels/playable and data/levels/wip/ (wip = work in progress). The levels in the playable/ directory might be playable, but there is no guarantee for that. They haven't been tested. They might be broken due to engine changes. They might be far too easy or far too hard or simply incomplete. The wip/ directory contains levels that are not playable at all. Some of them might even lack entrances and/or exits. Don't be surprised that you can't play them. Instead, these levels can be used as framework for levels you want to create yourself with the level editor. Yes, you heard it right, Pingus comes with a fully working level editor. It might not be 100% bug free, but it was used to construct all the levels that you see in the game, so don't hesitate to try it out and build your own levels.

 

Gibs da schon noch mehr, allerdings sind sie unausgereift.

Zu Supertux: Da bin ich mir sicher das vor kurzem eine neue Version heraus gekommen ist die Tux jetzt aufs grüne Festland schleppt. Mit neuen Stufen?!

Einfach mal reinschauen *g*

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Das mit den Zusatzleveln hab ich schon mal vor Jahren ausprobiert, und es war nicht so toll.

Supertux: Da hab ich mal die SVN Variante getestet. und da gab es auf der grünen Insel extreme Probleme, denn es war noch nicht fertig.

Das werde ich mir aber mal anschauen  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## Vaarsuvius

zur 0.3.0 von supertux gibts ein ebuild im bugzilla....

----------

## hoschi

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # eix -e games-fps/enemy-territory-truecombat
> 
> ...

 

UrbanTerror* wird ja weiterentwickelt, und wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, wird man in Zukunft auf IOQuake3 aufbauen. Das wird der Uebershooter, Counter-Strike-Killer, Becksteinliebling und dann noch auf Open-Source Basis fuer das Kommunistensystem  :Wink: 

*Der Unterschied zwischen dem Gameplay laesst sich auf Kimme und Korn bei TrueCombat und Crosshair bei UrbanTerror vereinfachen. Ich mag letzteres wegen dem Crosshair, der Pseudorealismus von TrueCombat mit "echtem Zielen" ist nicht so mein Fall.

----------

## borsdel

scorched3d, fish-fillets und xmoto wird bei uns viel zwischendurch gezockt

mfg borsdel

----------

## 76062563

```
[I] games-fps/nexuiz 

     Available versions:  2.1 (~)2.2.3

     Installed:           2.2.3(13:29:49 28.01.2007)(alsa -dedicated opengl sdl)

     Homepage:            http://www.nexuiz.com/

     Description:         Deathmatch FPS based on DarkPlaces, an advanced Quake 1 engine

```

----------

## Malla

```
games-puzzle/enigma
```

Von mir sind auch 2 Levels dabei.    :Smile: 

----------

## Keepoer

```
* games-strategy/glest

     Available versions:  ~2.0.0-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.glest.org/

     Description:         Cross-platform 3D realtime strategy game
```

Leider (noch?) keinen Multiplayer-Support.

----------

